# rei sale



## skididdie (Mar 12, 2005)

lots of good stuff on sale at rei.com   i just got a pair of volkl 724 exp with marker motion bindings for 400 bucks. i also got a pair of k2 6speed poles for $44.  it was such a good deal that my wife didnt even get pissed off at me!!!!


----------



## madman (Mar 14, 2005)

Dont worry i am sure she will find another reason  to be


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 14, 2005)

skididdie said:
			
		

> lots of good stuff on sale at rei.com   i just got a pair of volkl 724 exp with marker motion bindings for 400 bucks. i also got a pair of k2 6speed poles for $44.  it was such a good deal that my wife didnt even get pissed off at me!!!!



Welcome to the forum, skididdie.  Looking forward to seeing you on the boards... :wink:


----------



## skididdie (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks for the welcome wagon. i'll be checking this site out quite a bit and maybe...hopefully i'll be making some useful contributions.  

so i said earlier that my wife didnt get pissed at me for buying new equiptment....but i betcha she will when i take off to go skiing and leaving her at home with the twins!!!


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 15, 2005)

skididdie said:
			
		

> i'll be checking this site out quite a bit and maybe...hopefully i'll be making some useful contributions.



Almost all postings and contributions are useful to someone  :wink:   



			
				skididdie said:
			
		

> so i said earlier that my wife didnt get pissed at me for buying new equiptment....but i betcha she will when i take off to go skiing and leaving her at home with the twins!!!



Trailboss and AZ will not comment about this  :wink:  :lol: .  Don't want to get you in trouble.  

*As for REI's sale*...got a nice pair of expedition mitts, regularly $89.00, bought them new for $29.00.  A steal!


----------



## skididdie (Mar 15, 2005)

well im glad that someonelse took advantage of that sale. i still cant believe that i got those volkls for 400 bucks. ski market had them on "sale" for 680. and to finish my new ski package i got a pair of nordica beast 10's, they are very cool and comfy.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 16, 2005)

skididdie said:
			
		

> well im glad that someonelse took advantage of that sale. i still cant believe that i got those volkls for 400 bucks. ski market had them on "sale" for 680. and to finish my new ski package i got a pair of nordica beast 10's, they are very cool and comfy.



Great skis and boots...heard a lot of good things about both.  

Ska' Market is a rip off...went in there to look at boots and the kid did everything he could to try to sell me junk I said I did not want.  Prices are kind of  :-?  as well.


----------



## awf170 (Mar 16, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> skididdie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hate that place, also most people who work there have no idea what they are talking about and just try to force you to buy any random junk


----------



## skididdie (Mar 16, 2005)

i got my boots at a place in westford and they told me that they had to re-mount a set of bindings. turns out some lady bought skis at ski market and not only did they mount the bindings in the wrong location, but the right binding was mounted at a different spot on the ski than where the left binding was mounted. they had to re-drill, needless to say that woman wasnt happy. 
oh,  one other note about skimarket...i had to rent skis earlier this year and thought id save time and rent at "SM" instead of having my friends wait for me at the mountain.  so, i go to put my gear on and turns out, i had 2 right boots!!! i was so pissed!!!


----------



## Rushski (Mar 17, 2005)

Ski Market is definitely a crap-shoot.  Had a guy at work who was just starting to get back into skiing and went there and got horrendous service.

I, on the other hand knowing what to look for got a pair of Salomon Crossmax w/S912 bindings for $468.  And the guy I dealt with was definitely up to date on info.  But, many of the Ski Markets (or many of employees at each) are the worst places to go.

Best service in NE Mass or S NH would be at Ski Haus (Wilmington better for skis) and Buchickas (Salem, NH) who may be the best boot fitters in the area.

Just my .02


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 18, 2005)

Rushski said:
			
		

> Ski Market is definitely a crap-shoot.  Had a guy at work who was just starting to get back into skiing and went there and got horrendous service.
> 
> I, on the other hand knowing what to look for got a pair of Salomon Crossmax w/S912 bindings for $468.  And the guy I dealt with was definitely up to date on info.  But, many of the Ski Markets (or many of employees at each) are the worst places to go.
> 
> ...


----------

